
Why startups like Stripe win - willpegan
About a week ago this came up on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22936818<p>PC, the bo55 co-founder of Stripe was the first to comment. Outlining this was feature only for advanced fraud protection.<p>As a Stripe user myself, I have to admit, I was sceptical. Also - more network payload. Arghhh. Lighthouse death.<p>Then today, I login to Stripe and get this message:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;au&#x2F;blog&#x2F;advanced-fraud-detection-updates<p>Stripe. Thank you. You are my hero. THIS people is HOW YOU RUN A STARTUP.
======
codegeek
These are just some additional icing on the cake from stripe but Stripe won
primiarily because they were the first to make it really really really easy to
setup payments on a website (Did I say easy already?). This reminds of a book
I just read called "The 22 immutable laws of marketing". One of the laws says
that you should be the first in a category and Stripe was the first in making
it really easy for anyone to setup payments on their website. Before stripe,
it was a huge pain in the butt. So services like Paypal existed and they still
do but Stripe was the "first" to make it easy.

On a side note, that book is awesome. I highly recommend for any business
owners.

~~~
willpegan
Thanks Code Geek, I will definitely check it out.

------
willpegan
Links: \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22936818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22936818)
\- [https://stripe.com/au/blog/advanced-fraud-detection-
updates](https://stripe.com/au/blog/advanced-fraud-detection-updates)

